

Google Christmas Animation (Doodle) - themichael
https://www.google.com/1

======
jamesmoss
I hate to be a grinch but this seems a bit lower quality than the usual
doodles. The whole thing reminds me of a 1998 Geocities site.

------
minecraftman
Thank you for posting this! I do not usually use Google, so it is likely I
wouldn't have seen this cool animation without your post.

